

Just launched tonight: thisemailwillselfdestruct.com - feedback? - dustball

A simple &#38; fun site to send e-mails that self-destruct:
http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/<p>You can specify how long the message will last after it has been opened.  It's an easy way to send a secure message to someone without having to worry about the message getting accidentally saved on their computer, forwarded on, etc.<p>A free subscription if you want to try it: http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/signup/free-promo-534b10dd8<p>Audience is less technical folk; i.e. not familiar with crypto or secure enterprise messaging.<p>What do you think?
======
jolan
I just got an error trying to sign up:

    
    
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py", line 511, in __call__
            handler.get(*groups)
          File "/base/data/home/apps/thisemailwill/1.344696440624846265/main.py", line 243, in get
            self.redirect(users.create_login_url('/signup'+coupon))
        TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects

~~~
dustball
Though, from the error, I think you tried to sign up without the coupon - make
sure to use [http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/signup/free-
promo-5...](http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/signup/free-
promo-534b10dd8) so you don't have to pay ;)

------
photon_off
This was done before, but I forgot the URL. One thing I never understood is
how people don't just figure: Can't the recipient photograph (or otherwise
document) the e-mail?

~~~
dustball
Sure, they can. The point is to make it hard, not impossible. Heck, just think
of common problems caused by lazyness or human error. The service lets you
send a message to someone with a _reasonable expectation_ that it won't go any
further. With e-mail or normal written communication methods, you simply don't
have that.

~~~
photon_off
To me, it is not at all a _reasonable expectation_ that somebody can look at
an e-mail, but not document it. It seems disingenuous. Perhaps I am more
clever than your target audience.

------
dustball
Clickable links:

<http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/>

[http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/signup/free-
promo-5...](http://www.thisemailwillselfdestruct.com/signup/free-
promo-534b10dd8)

